
My Experience as a Freelance Data Scientist - n-s-f
http://www.gregreda.com/2017/01/07/freelance-data-science-experience/
======
laughfactory
What advice do you have for striking out on your own? I.e., where did you find
clients? I've toyed with the idea, mostly because I enjoy the mercenary
lifestyle and I want to be able to choose when I work and where I live
(geography unbounded).

